# SE QLD: Safety Day



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The original idea for this day this was borne a year ago when I first started fishing Scarby/Redcliffe. Over the next few months I met other some other yakkers, real fishing yakkers in fancy SOTs with rod holders, pockets and eskies, GPS and fish finder/sounders and lip grips and&#8230;&#8230;I was gobsmacked, and more than a trifle envious of the fancy gear and the specialist craft, not to mention all the fishing techniques of which I was totally ignorant&#8230;.soft plastics, paternoster rigs, live baiting, braid, fluorocarbon leaders. I was a sea kayaker and a beach fisherman, so every yak fisho I met was doing something new.

I met an old fart in a little plastic SIK. He seemed to catch a lot of fish, so he must know sumfin'. More gear, 4 rods stored on the deck of the SIK, with tiny 'eggbeater' reels (they all had these), and using soft plastics only for 'bait'. I had only one thing in common, which was hard body lures for trolling, but I was trolling them off Alvey reels bolted to the Mermaid sea kayak deck (no rods). There was I trolling around without a clue, while all these techno fishos had the 'works', both craft and skills. They caught lots more fish than me. That old fella certainly did, then one day he kindly gave me a soft plastic lure on a jighead to try. Eventually I caught my first snapper, and was chuffed, but something was missing.

Over the months, both chatting to these yakkers, and by discrete observation, there were a number of things missing. I observed poor paddle techniques, frequently a visible absence of any safety gear such as a knife on a PFD, no spare paddles (unless a Hobie peddle), no whistle etc. As well casual conversation revealed hints of little or no capsize drill, weather reading knowledge, towing systems, reading sea states and currents etc. I said nothing, except once to one yakker who was 2 km offshore without a PFD. Overall, over time, I perceived a high risk of exposure to a serious incident, should anything ever go amiss for many of these lads and ladies.

Exactly a year ago today, I joined the talkfest of many of these fishing yakkers. In the ensuing months I pondered all I'd observed, as I started to learn little bits about SPs and presentation etc. That is, up until Tuesday 12th July 2011&#8230;..viewtopic.php?f=17&t=48946&p=500391#p500391
No PFD, and nearly sank the yak. Mark's (scoman) story, close to disaster, and red-faced as he was, was in my view a wake-up call. I felt it could easily happen again, and the cogs were turning for sharing some knowledge re safety with these new found yakkers. The Safety Day idea was borne.

Well, the day came, with a dismal turnout of only 6. As others reported, it was an interesting start to the day. Why interesting? Well I woke at 2 am, checked the car for all the signs to direct participants, got food together, and checked fishing gear, checked everything (I thought), and met Scott (Lazybugger) at 4.05 am for a fish. No fish and back to meet the turnout by 7 am. The six participants and Gary Forrest, were somewhat amused, for ironically, like Scoman, I had forgotten my PFD! Red faced, I introduced Gary, a level 2 sea kayak instructor I had engaged for the morning's instructional. Gary's motivation in instructing yakkers in safety and correct techniques stemmed from, interestingly, in him nearly drowning in a sea kayaking accident years earlier. The lessons began.

*SAFETY GEAR IN KAYAK*

Gary had in his yak, easily accessible:
1. Flares (day, night, and parachute)
2. Sea dye - 2 satchets (Whitworths)
3. Tape stirrup to facilitate re-entries (this is a loop of 20 - 25 cm tape about 160 cms long when doubled, threaded through a 12 cm piece of garden hose to form a step)
4. A split spare paddle
5. A waterproof light 
6. Waterproof epoxy putty for wet repairs to all hull types (Selleys 'Knead It' is one brand)
7. Strong cloth tape and/or duct tape
8. Emergency blanket (foil)
9. Strong garbage bag
10. Empty 10 L dry bag for buoyancy and paddle float
11. A first aid kit (I recommend adding a tiny tube of local anaesthetic such as for pain free hook removal)
12.	Thermal clothing
13.	Waterproof/windproof jacket, and in colder climates gloves/or head warmer (up to 80 % of body heat can be lost through the head/neck in low temperatures)

*PFD*

He explained the differences in PFD types&#8230;Types 1, 2 and 3, and the buoyancy % of body weight each type will hold above water level. Type 2 is the recommendation for our activities, and from memory supports about 60% of body weight (requires verification).

On his PFD are:

1.	A knife for dealing with entanglements in the event of a capsize (this is far more likely in our situation where we may have several fishing lines out, a drogue/anchor, hooks embedded where they shouldn't be etc.). A suggestion made at the time was a safety knife which is a plastic handle in a crook shape with a stainless blade deep within the crook. This enables freeing entanglements without any risk of injury, as opposed to an open blade which deployed in a desperate situation can complicate things dramatically by cutting the operator (aka berley for sharks). Safety knives originated in parachuting for cutting the main sheet away on failure to inflate. They are now available from other suppliers (try Paddle Sports Australia).
2.	A very loud whistle to attract attention. It should preferably be pea-less, work after being immersed, and be salt water non-corrosive. The Fox 40 Sharkz meets all these requirements, and may prevent you being run over by an inattentive power or sail boat. Other attention attracting devices are small compressed air hooters, but these are bulkier and dearer, and not endlessly rechargeable as your breath is when danger is imminent.
3.	A heliograph i.e.&#8230;a mirror.
4.	Sunscreen
5.	A multipurpose tool (such as Leatherman or the like)
6.	An IPX 7 rated, floating VHF radio for emergency communications, and other important communications such as weather and navigation hazard updates with Marine Rescue authorites or other vessels within range. These authorites include Coastguard and Voluntary Marine Rescue, as well as Emergency Services (EMS) and Medivac choppers. (This radio's use is limited to the marine environment).
7.	To the fishing side of things we might consider adding pliers to enable extracting hooks, and side cutters for wire or (flesh) embedded hooks.
8.	A waterproof torch or light for signalling/indicating your presence to other vessels.
9.	Personal Locator Beacon (PLB).

*ALSO ON THE YAK*

1.	A towing system to aid a disabled yak or yakker, to get them to land, or to other help/a safe haven. This tow system should be easily and quickly deployable, and ideally easily released if your life as the rescuer is suddenly endangered by the towing operation (ala 'Touching the Void' movie). Gary recommended both a 3 m tow rope, and a 15 m one for surf zones and the like. Remember, a person in distress being towed, or even being the slowest in any paddling group, may suddenly deteriorate in condition, so regular monitoring of the affected yakker is desireable (just ask John Wilde from Canberra - a _very_ experienced sea kayaker).

2.	Specifically to our situation (but also sea kayaks), high visibility clothing, and a tall mast with a light and/or orange flag. Other vessels (tinnies to large blue water boats, sailing boats and large commercial shipping) have trouble seeing us for a variety of reasons. We are low in the water, disappearing in slight swells or seas, and are silent and stealthy. We are still or moving slowly, and we may be invisible on radar. The more visible we can make ourselves, the safer we are from the risk of collision. At the very least, by being highly visible, we will save ourselves many, many frights.
High visibility will also improve your chances of being located quickly in the event of a an incident.

3.	Reflective tape. This increases your chances of being seen in lowlight and at night.

4.	Emergency Position Indicating Response Beacon (EPIRB) when in those waters that require it.

5.	Deck lines for grabbing the yak anywhere if you are in the drink (most SOTs do not have these standard).

*TECHNIQUES*

Paddling - Forward strokes:

To determine the correct hand position, place the paddle on your head parallel to your shoulders. Move your hands to a position until your upper arm is horizontal and your lower arm is at right angles.

The paddle is 'speared' into the water (called the catch) out from the side of the yak on the bow wave, about level with the ball of your foot. The opposite (high) hand is no higher than chin height, and will have just crossed over the centreline of the yak. The paddle is drawn back by rotation of the upper body, with the elbows slightly bent and slightly lower than the shoulders. The blade is withdrawn when level with the hip (never behind the hip). Most of the power is derived from the first 30 cm of the stroke. 
One way to check for correct stroke technique is to hold the paddle in both hands in front of you at shoulder height. Your arms, the paddle, shoulders and chest will form a rectangle. Place the blade in and draw back slowly&#8230;.if the rectangle remains throughout the stroke you've got it right. You are using your abdominal and lower back muscles to drive your yak, and will be able to paddle for hours if desired.
NOTE: Incorrect technique will not only tire you quickly but will inevitably lead to injury.

Forward and reverse sweep strokes:

These help turn the kayak. In this instance the top hand needs to be considerably lower than shoulder height, forcing the blade out wider and producing a steering component, Maintain the rectangle, and this time rotate the paddle right back until it almost reaches the back. The nose will respond by turning away from the stroke. Reverse procedure for a reverse sweep.
Gary demonstrated a good way to learn this&#8230;sit on sand or grass in the paddling position. Place the paddle in the 'catch' position (ready to spear the water). Have a friend pin the paddle between their feet. Now sweep, rotating your body to the full rear position. As the paddle is trapped your will rotate on your buns, and will be able to see that the abdominal muscles are the drivers.

Leaning and bracing:

When side on to breaking waves e.g. surf, you must instantly lean into the wave and support yourself on the paddle blade. It is critical to keep both hands low as shoulder dislocation is a high risk with high hand positions. Side surfing is something that has to be practised, but start on the tiniest of waves.

*SAFETY DRILLS & CONSIDERATIONS*

Capsizes and re-entries:

Lean sideways slowly till you fall off. It is most important to get hold of the kayak as quickly as possible, cause if in current or wind you may find yourself separated in seconds and unable to swim to it. &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51594&start=45

If the kayak hasn't capsized, tip it. You can re-right it by either: 
(a)	launching with kicks to grab the off side and pulling it over towards you
(b)	by reaching underneath to take hold of the other side and pull it under towards you while pushing up on the side closest
Don't PANIC! You're not going to get any wetter. Every move now is designed to get you back on without a repeat. The two methods for re-entry are side on, or at the rear and working your way along to the seat. Either way, both should be practised several times. While you're struggling to re-enter, as you load the kayak strive to keep it reasonably level. Pay attention to the trim of the yak and apply loading where necessary to avoid another capsize. A good place to try this exercise initially is a swimming pool, allowing you to concentrate without any fear of sharks nibbling your tootsies. When you think you've got it, try in the real world, with wind and waves.
The stirrup Gary showed us made side re-entries a cinch (could one of the participants please film putting one together, and using it, and post it here - mods can add it). Highly recommended safety kit for all kayak fishos.

Swimming:

Click the link above in capsizes. Then try going for a swim&#8230;.in your fishing clothes, in your PFD. It isn't easy. If it is windy, and you are off on the downwind side, you have lost your kayak. There is a plus for lycra here, in that you can swim more easily in it than loose clothing.

Stability of your kayak:

In calm conditions test the stability by moving around. Can you sit side-saddle to help get something at the rear (Pro Angler owners disqualified - they have to stand up)? Can you move forwards to unhook a lure from the front? The aim is to test the limits of stability so you don't exceed them while out on the water. Again, once confident, try these manoeuvres in wind and waves.

Seaworthiness of a SOT:

Most are subject to wind more so than a SIK. 
If a leak develops, most will fill with water and either sink of become a 500 kg submarine (as opposed to a sea kayak which has water tight bulkheads. Stealth are one brand that have two separate chambers and will have positive flotation is one fills (there may be others). The lesson here is to meticulously check all hatches and drain bungs before entering the water, and to maintain the hull in good condition, particularly checking for damage if you encounter a surf dumping or hit rocks.

Rafting up:

If you are in a group and someone is in trouble you can form a stable platform by all coming parallel and on one side, or both sides. CPR can be performed on such a platform.

*SUMMARY*

_Don't go anywhere without reading up on safety._

Pay attention to safety tips, in fact, it would be a good idea to read the entire safety section systematically. 
While yak fishing is good exercise and a grand adventure, there are many things that can go wrong. 


wopfish said:


> .........Lesson to be learned - fish safe - fellow brothers and sisters ! The ocean is a cruel mistress..............


 Add canals, rivers and lakes to that quote.

Here are some recent posts that you might wish to read. To get you started :

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=48946&p=500391#p500391

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=50502&p=525836&hilit=SE+Qld%3A+Safety+Day#p525836

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51574

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51594&start=45

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=50248&p=522584#p522584

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=40295

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51106

And here's a must read collated by Ant, at the start of the Safety section on AKFF:
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=35697

Safe yak fishing

Trevor


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

good work Trevor. I would love to have attended the safety day, but could not make it. Looks like it was definitely worthwhile for those who made it.

Safety is an important consideration in our sport. Thanks for sharing this with everyone.

cheers,

S


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well done Trevor,
A great summary for those of us who couldn't attend on the day and a great set of links to get us thinking.

GT79


----------

